# Cannot install Windows updates



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is the message :
We couldn't connect to the update service. We'll try again later, or you can check now. If it still doesn't work, make sure you're connected to the Internet.

Can somebody help me with this?

Thank you!


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Open Windows Explorer Select your C drive, then the windows folder. Scroll almost all the way down and look for a file called WindowsUpdate. Open this file and scroll down to the bottom of the file. Look for an error code.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my log file.
Errors everywhere


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

okay. I know how to help fix this. You will need to open a command promp as an admin and cut and paste the below information, one line at a time. Unless you know how to make a batch file. This is the commands I use in the batch file I have written. It is a pain to cut and paste or type these out.

%Windir%\system32\net.exe stop bits
%Windir%\system32\net.exe stop wuauserv

reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v AccountDomainSid /f
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v PingID /f
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v SusClientId /f
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v SusClientValidation /f
reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v LastWaitTimeout /f
reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v DetectionStartTime /f
reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v NextDetectionTime /f


if exist %Windir%\system32\atl.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\atl.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\jscript.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\jscript.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\softpub.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\softpub.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wuapi.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuapi.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wuaueng.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuaueng.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wuaueng1.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuaueng1.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wucltui.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wucltui.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wups.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wups.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wups2.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wups2.dll
if exist %Windir%\system32\wuweb.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuweb.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\iuengine.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s iuengine.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\wuauserv.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s wuauserv.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\cdm.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s cdm.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxml2r.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml2r.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxml3r.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml3r.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxml.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxml3.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml3.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxmlr.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxmlr.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\msxml2.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml2.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\qmgr.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s qmgr.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\qmgrprxy.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s qmgrprxy.dll
if exist %windir%\system32\iuctl.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s iuctl.dll

del C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log /S /Q
rd /s /q %windir%\softwareDistribution
sleep 5

%Windir%\system32\net.exe start bits

%Windir%\system32\net.exe start wuauserv

wuauclt.exe /resetauthorization
wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow

Once this is done, you will need to be give it sometime.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, I did copy everything, but the command: sleep 5 was not recognized


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

That is okay. Once this is done, give, the command also told Windows Updates to check with the server for Updates. I have seen it take a few hours since it now basically has to inventory what


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

This is what I have so far:

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>%Windir%\system32\net.exe stop bits
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>%Windir%\system32\net.exe stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is stopping.
The Windows Update service was stopped successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v AccountDomainSid /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v PingID /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v SusClientId /f
The operation completed successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate /v SusClientValidation /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v LastWaitTimeout /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v DetectionStartTime /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>reg delete "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update" /v NextDetectionTime /f
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\atl.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\atl.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\jscript.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\jscript.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\softpub.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\softpub.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wuapi.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuapi.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wuaueng.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuaueng.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wuaueng1.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuaueng1.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wucltui.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wucltui.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wups.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wups.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wups2.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wups2.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %Windir%\system32\wuweb.dll %Windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s %Windir%\system32\wuweb.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\iuengine.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s iuengine.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\wuauserv.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s wuauserv.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\cdm.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s cdm.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxml2r.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml2r.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxml3r.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml3r.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxml.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxml3.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml3.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxmlr.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxmlr.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\msxml2.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s msxml2.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\qmgr.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s qmgr.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\qmgrprxy.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s qmgrprxy.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>if exist %windir%\system32\iuctl.dll %windir%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s iuctl.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>del C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log /S /Q
Deleted file - C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log

C:\WINDOWS\system32>rd /s /q %windir%\softwareDistribution

C:\WINDOWS\system32>sleep 5
'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>%Windir%\system32\net.exe start bits
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is starting.
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was started successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>%Windir%\system32\net.exe start wuauserv
The Windows Update service is starting.
The Windows Update service was started successfully.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>wuauclt.exe /resetauthorization

C:\WINDOWS\system32>wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you put them in a note pad, you can save it as something like WUfix.bat to your desktop.. You can then right click on the batch file and select run as administer so you do not have to type copy and paste each line in one at a time.

Or you can copy and paste them into the command line (make sure to open the command line as an administrator) one line at a time.

Which ever you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

No, this is what I see in my command prompt. It is the result.
Notice some errors in the reg at the beginning.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

the error are typically with registry keys not found, folders not found, or dll files that are missing. Those are okay too.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

ok.
I am still waiting after this line to complete:
C:\WINDOWS\system32>wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

remember, once it does it can take some time for it to pull updates. I usually leave the computer locked and check it the next day.
It am actually working on one of our computers now that was getting the same errors your had.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

ok, I will let it run then keep you posted.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool. I won't be around after 3pm EST since I have plans tonight, but I will be able to check it tomorrow.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Could you explain to meet what exactly this line is doing:
C:\WINDOWS\system32>wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow

Without getting to techie. It is basically instructing Windows Updates to detect which updates are available and to Report them so you can download and install them


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

ok great!


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so, I made a mistake.
I thought that wuauclt.exe /detectnow /reportnow
was waiting to complete but I had forgotten to press on enter.
Nothing happens after that, it's written:
C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I have also tried to check my Windows updates but nothing changed.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

any thoughts?


----------

